# Nice Shipmate Guys 1970-1975



## Arthur C (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Some memorable guys I sailed with during my 5 yr Merchant Navy career at Houlders:

Tom Drennan 2/E (Oregis 1970), Randy Howard C/E (oregis 1970),
Steve Daniels 4/E (Oregis 1970).

Rob McArthur 5/E (***bria 1971), Peter Carr C/O (***bria 1971), Another C/O from Yorkshire ? (***bria 1971), Mark G. 2/O (***bria 1971) [I think you are 'non-descript' on our threads, in fact I am sure]
keep em coming. Wally Elsdon C/E for making me laugh regularly.

Willie Jackson 5/E Orenda Bridge, Dick Noone 3/E, (Nacker Ned) Doug
Humphrey Chief Elec, CJ Welch, a great Master, Henry ? C/O, Geordie Great crew.
Chris Lawrence 3/E, Alisdair Hogg 4/E, Harry Harvey C/E (a Gentleman), John Macadam C/O, Capt Backhouse, + lots of others.
the late John Musty Chief /Elec, RIP.

Cavendish:- Roy Southgate & Wife, Professor Bang, Matt (Sparkie),
cannot forget, Brian Wilson 2/O & Fifi , many thanks to you guys.
John Coates C/E, 

Plus many others I have forgotten, it is a hard life at sea, much of the time with very little gratitude, but experiences are terrific & enriching.

Many thanks to you all, hope the list has given some happy recall of shipmates past.

Arthur C.(Wave).


----------

